# TFI looking good



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Trucking is looking good going forward have a buy of 2k at 29.04 and a buy of 1000 @ 29.65 to start

Just saying

Sold some oil today

Purchased some FTT last week,for the same reason

Just filled @ 29.65


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

TFI has worked well for me over the last two years. I Will continue to buy on dips.


----------

